# Audis in the Park 2013 - Sunday August 11th



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes Guys and Girls, its happening!

I know its way too early to be talking about 2013 shows but i just wanted to let you all know IT IS HAPPENING!

There was (as some of you knew) a teeny weeny element of doubt if I was going to do the show again...well i can confirm I AM!

Due to the size of the show, a new venue had to be found. I wanted to keep the chilled vibe that the show was known for and wanted to keep the family spirit......soooooo...AITP5 will now be at Billing Aquadrome in Northampton. Once again, the venue has fantastic facilities and an amazing variety of camping options/chalets/lodges!
The field(s) I have got are at least 3 times the size of Wicksteed and a lot of the old restrictions have been lifted.

Date is set for August 11th 2013 and i just know you will all show the same love you always have every year.

Much Love, Calvin (Event Manager AITP)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

For the first time in years I'm not working


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

Calvin, you tart, you're such a drama queen!!!  
Really glad you sorted this out mate, i'm thinking we should try for 100 TTs what do you lot recon?


----------



## marvllous76 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm there got half an hour away last time then my mates alternator decided to die


----------



## TTstang (Jun 16, 2012)

Most Definitely!


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... I never doubted you for a second Calvin :wink: ... 
... I always knew you wouldn't be able to resist- and Billing Aquadrome will be a great venue too ...
... Looking forward to it already! ...

What about camping? Chantelle said she was really keen to camp next year!


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

olds_cool said:


> Calvin, you tart, you're such a drama queen!!!
> Really glad you sorted this out mate, i'm thinking we should try for 100 TTs what do you lot recon?


Tart?...Drama Queen? lol

BANNED!..LOL


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... I never doubted you for a second Calvin :wink: ...
> ... I always knew you wouldn't be able to resist- and Billing Aquadrome will be a great venue too ...
> ... Looking forward to it already! ...
> 
> What about camping? Chantelle said she was really keen to camp next year!


Joking aside dude, it really was a maybe. This years show (2012) really took its toll on me and I seriously was considering stopping AITP altogether.

But, i had so many texts, emails and FB abuse (lol) that I couldn't not do it again.

Camping is always a good laugh, 2013 we have a dedicated AITP camping field so will be a good community spirit Saturday evening too.


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

LOL, I know mate, just messing  
But yeah i know it wasn't easy and i'm sure the next one will be wicked!


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Put my name down 8)


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Very excited for this Calvin, it's gonna be your best one yet )) ...definatly camping for this one too..Raj u still up for camping? Lol

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... Raj has been 'camping it up' for years! ...
:lol:


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... Raj has been 'camping it up' for years! ...
> :lol:


oi ibandit!! you been looking at my Facebook pics?  



TTchan said:


> Very excited for this Calvin, it's gonna be your best one yet )) ...definatly camping for this one too..Raj u still up for camping? Lol
> 
> Chantelle.
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


"still" up for camping?? Did i say i was camping? :lol:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

TTchan said:


> Very excited for this Calvin, it's gonna be your best one yet )) ...definatly camping for this one too..Raj u still up for camping? Lol
> 
> Chantelle.
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


"still" up for camping?? Did i say i was camping? :lol:[/quote]

In my head yes u said u was camping lol :lol: it will be fun


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

awww...all right, go on then, as long as bandit makes the hotdogs ;o)


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

olds_cool said:


> awww...all right, go on then, as long as bandit makes the hotdogs ;o)


... I think that can be arranged! ...
:wink:


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

If I'm not off globe trotting I'll deffinately be there, last year was great thanks Cal- just hope I don't get caught speeding on the way home again lol!!

Camping was OK and quite funny listening to all the various bodily noises going on around my tent. Wouldn't recommend it if you like sleep though!!!!!

[smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Do we have an official TTOC stand for this year? I will be there!


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes you do have an Official Stand @ AITP.....Have done since 2009 lol.....usually a biggy too.....in fact, I can see this years being the biggest


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Who I need to contact about being on the TTOC stand then? Thanks


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Olivea said:


> Who I need to contact about being on the TTOC stand then? Thanks


It's open to all members Olivea


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I should be in for the haul on this.
Steve


----------



## tufty 42 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hope it doesn't keep raining as I farm about 2 miles up the road and its been evacuated 2 if not 3 times this year !! Sorry last 2012 but I'm sure it will be fine ! A lot of car clubs use it especially the landrover enthusiasts. Hopefully the wife will be there ,I unfortunately will be combining


----------



## EdwardRW (Nov 2, 2012)

Do we have to pay for tickets for this? It sounds like great fun what sort of things go on? If we do have to pay how much are we looking at??

cheers


----------



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

EdwardRW said:


> Do we have to pay for tickets for this? It sounds like great fun what sort of things go on? If we do have to pay how much are we looking at??
> 
> cheers


Just been looking on the website & tickets are £8 per car in advance or £10 on the day


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just order 2 tickets Cal can you send me a couple of flyers with the tickets mate


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Ticket ordered from here. http://www.audisinthepark.co.uk/page4.htm


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just order 2 tickets Cal can you send me a couple of flyers with the tickets mate


Not doing printed flyers mate, I can send you an electronic flyer if you wanna print it?


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

i was there last year great day, will defo be there again this year, being it on !!!!!
nick.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I can make it this year  , Just need to order a ticket.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

cal1470 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Just order 2 tickets Cal can you send me a couple of flyers with the tickets mate
> ...


Yes please mate when are the tickets going out :?:


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> cal1470 said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Like most events these days mate, not until a lot nearer the date...saves them getting lost


----------



## DarrenScott (Dec 4, 2012)

How do I get an advanced ticket for this event? Via TTOC or the AITP13 website?
Thanks


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Booked and paid for my ticket so I will be there


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

May possibly be up for this providing the fella isn't working.

Anybody got any pictures from last year?


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Sarah_casper said:


> May possibly be up for this providing the fella isn't working.
> 
> Anybody got any pictures from last year?


This is last years thread, all the pics are on here  was a good day!!

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=265099&hilit=Aitp&start=165


----------



## jprm89 (Jan 14, 2013)

So up for this, il have to get my detailing down to a tee before August!


----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

Tickets bought 8)


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey I'm up for this one... Can you put my name down.

Will probably be camping too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Dave


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

The fella got in there first and bought us tickets for Ford Fair which falls on the same day!

Will have to come next year instead


----------



## Missus_Pod (Apr 12, 2013)

Just bought our ticket :mrgreen:


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Excuse my ignorance, but what exactly is it?

Is it a day to go and admire other Audi's? Get ideas etc?


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

carpet3 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what exactly is it?
> 
> Is it a day to go and admire other Audi's? Get ideas etc?


http://www.audisinthepark.co.uk/page2.htm


----------



## Gohie (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm planning on coming, do I book a ticket then on the day will the ttoc have there own stand?


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

The missus and I are thinking about coming as well


----------



## Lowfoon (Sep 30, 2012)

Any clubstand arrangements?


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Lowfoon said:


> Any clubstand arrangements?


... yeah- last one there has to bring the burgers ...

:lol: :lol:

... it's usually done so TTOC memebers all park up together on entry- so it's really just a case of turn up and park with everybody else, you don't have to book a spot...


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Lowfoon said:


> Any clubstand arrangements?


Yes the main arrangement is you have to be a member :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Hmm, might come to this!


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

darylbenfield said:


> Hmm, might come to this!


... if you haven't sold her first eh?? ...
:wink:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Only just over a hours from me, so I shall be there


----------



## starxo (Nov 8, 2010)

Count me in! First show with my car! Looking forward


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

I'm thinking of heading here for the weekend but do you think the wife will enjoy it (I'm not in her good books atm [smiley=argue.gif] just broke the news to her that when I come home in August it not for 12 months only 16 days then away till December) so was thinking a nice weekend away and a chance for me to drive the TT I have not seen yet!! so do you think she would enjoy it anyone else taking the wife?? or would I be better off taking her round france for a few days??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sean-f said:


> I'm thinking of heading here for the weekend but do you think the wife will enjoy it (I'm not in her good books atm [smiley=argue.gif] just broke the news to her that when I come home in August it not for 12 months only 16 days then away till December) so was thinking a nice weekend away and a chance for me to drive the TT I have not seen yet!! so do you think she would enjoy it anyone else taking the wife?? or would I be better off taking her round france for a few days??


There's a group of us from the North East going and staying over at the Northampton Hilton , we're all bringing our partners .


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Sean-f said:


> I'm thinking of heading here for the weekend but do you think the wife will enjoy it (I'm not in her good books atm [smiley=argue.gif] just broke the news to her that when I come home in August it not for 12 months only 16 days then away till December) so was thinking a nice weekend away and a chance for me to drive the TT I have not seen yet!! so do you think she would enjoy it anyone else taking the wife?? or would I be better off taking her round france for a few days??


... it's probably one of the most family friendly shows on the calender Sean- I'm just down the road and I'll be taking the wife and my little boy ...

... not sure I'll be taking them home again though... :wink: 

... alternatively- you are always welcome to take my wife around France for a week ...

... or longer??? ...

Steve


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

Sadly we wont be attending I suggested it to the wife her response was not the best [smiley=argue.gif] something do do with not seeing me for 3 months then I spring on her I'm only home a few weeks and heading away for another 4 months instead of been home for a year so it has been agreed that we will NOT be going to France but spending a week in a log cabin in Scotland some great A/B roads so should be good :lol:


----------



## Luvs my Cupra (Aug 26, 2009)

Sean-f said:


> Sadly we wont be attending I suggested it to the wife her response was not the best [smiley=argue.gif] something do do with not seeing me for 3 months then I spring on her I'm only home a few weeks and heading away for another 4 months instead of been home for a year so it has been agreed that we will NOT be going to France but spending a week in a log cabin in Scotland some great A/B roads so should be good :lol:


The A82 through Rannock Moor and the Glen Coe mountain range are great roads to drive through, although i have only ever been a passenger.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Can we get a stand pass (entry) via the club or do we need to go on aitp website ?


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

AITP website only I think, but I expect our shiny new Events Secretary will be posting something very soon about the club stand etc now EvenTT13 is behind us.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi all, never been called shiney before :lol: . Tickets can be bought from the AITP website, the club stand will be sorted on the day. I believe we have plenty spaces for everyone going so there shouldn't be any problems. If any one wants to meet up or have somwhere to stay the night before the event, there are a few of us staying at the Northampton Hilton.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

malstt said:


> Hi all, never been called shiney before :lol: Tickets can be bought from the AITP website, the club stand will be sorted on the day. I believe we have plenty spaces for everyone going so there shouldn't be any problems. If any one wants to meet up or have somwhere to stay the night before the event, there are a few of us staying at the Northampton Hilton.


Well the shrink wraps only just come off!!!

There's also the Northampton Holiday Inn just 3 miles away which still has room. £68.00 for the 2 of us including breakfast.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Are you staying there Kate ? We could arrange a meet up in the evening somewhere. There's a few of us from the North East staying at the Hilton.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

malstt said:


> Are you staying there Kate ? We could arrange a meet up in the evening somewhere. There's a few of us from the North East staying at the Hilton.


Yes, we're at the Holiday Inn Mal. To be honest we were at the Hilton last weekend, and weren't over impressed so didn't consider it this time.

Any idea where you'll be eating yet?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

The Harvester on the Riverside Shopping complex is a great place to eat.right next to billing where AITP is being held.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The Hilton has a 3 courses for £15 special


----------



## markcawley (Jun 29, 2013)

oooooooops........ ive just started a new topic on this lol.... forgive me im new. Im gagging to go lol... esp if its sunny so i can put me roof down. Cant wait to show off my 2000 1.8 quattro Roadster..... sounds like a blooming ferrari lol. My first TT and im already in love.... just dont tell the wife lol.
Anyway who do i contact? or is it pay on the gate?

Cant wait..... im a fabulous laugh. Getting excited again lol.

Incidentley im a photographer so i can bring a bloody good camera with me.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

markcawley said:


> oooooooops........ ive just started a new topic on this lol.... forgive me im new. Im gagging to go lol... esp if its sunny so i can put me roof down. Cant wait to show off my 2000 1.8 quattro Roadster..... sounds like a blooming ferrari lol. My first TT and im already in love.... just dont tell the wife lol.
> Anyway who do i contact? or is it pay on the gate?
> 
> Cant wait..... im a fabulous laugh. Getting excited again lol.
> ...


You can buy tickets on the official website and pay by PayPal

http://www.audisinthepark.co.uk/page4.htm


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Anyone travelling from the Midlands area or any meets on route this side of the event ?


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Ticket ordered. £8,pre-book.

See you there.

Richard. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Last chance to pre-book tickets for this. Tickets are being sent ou week commencing the 15th. Tickets willstill be able to be bought on the gate but will £10 rather than £8 for pre-booked ones. Not long now. 8)


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Due to the car being an arse I wont be going now' :?

Gutted I cnt make yet another show.


----------



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm going - should be good


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

markusdarkus said:


> I'm going - should be good


Was good last year 8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

tonksy26 said:


> Due to the car being an arse I wont be going now' :?
> 
> Gutted I cnt make yet another show.


Shame you can't make it, hope you get the sorted soon.


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi sorry , MALSstt If you check who are your ttoc Members you will Find I am a member of the Club My Number is 02146, due to the crap Forum I can not send you a Message other than this Way ?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

No bother, just checking. Look forward to seeing your car 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## hpick1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Templar said:


> Anyone travelling from the Midlands area or any meets on route this side of the event ?


I am hoping to go  
My first Audi event since buying my TT in June, looking forward to it


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hopefully I will get down to this one but unless I find some dog friendly accommodation we won't be staying the night 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

What happens on the day of the event, is there anything going on apart from googling at Audis?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## markcawley (Jun 29, 2013)

i hope theres lots of custom stalls selling stuff you cant normally buy.... like glitterised racing dials or something like that lol.
I DO need a new set of wheels thinking about it..... there again i need 4 new tyres aswell lol.
But yes.... usually the Aquadrome is quite busy with stuff going on.... i remember there was a boating lake last time i went... when i was 10 lol.
Youll know me.... ill be the guy walking around with the expensive camera lol.... because im a photographer. And ill be in my dark green 1.8 TT quattro.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Do I need to register for the concourse or can I just enter on the day :?:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Just sent Calvin a message to find out mate, will let you know.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DarrenScott (Dec 4, 2012)

The website says enter on the day.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

No need to register for the show and shine, every car there is entered and checked by the judges !

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Cool, I need some 19" wheels, maybe I might find some there


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> No need to register for the show and shine, every car there is entered and checked by the judges !
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


In that case I might join you all on the TTOC stand if there is any room left


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm sure we can fit you on mate. 8)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

How many spaces do you think we have ?


----------



## markcawley (Jun 29, 2013)

Is it only a small field then lol?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

What time do the gates open?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

markcawley said:


> Is it only a small field then lol?


Its a large place but 90% of the place is took up with static caravans.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I think the event starts at 1o but club stand cars allowed in from 8 to set up.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Looking forward to Sunday and hoping the weather holds out. Will be on the look out for TTOC badges


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Getting the car detailed Saturday ready for Sunday  no doubt the journey down will cake it in insects lol


----------



## Fordytt (Jan 19, 2011)

I take it you dont have to be a fully paid up member to get on the club stand...do i just turn up on the day and get directed to it?

Also is it £10 per car on the door or per head?

Cheers


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Fordytt said:


> I take it you dont have to be a fully paid up member to get on the club stand...do i just turn up on the day and get directed to it?
> 
> Also is it £10 per car on the door or per head?
> 
> Cheers


Per car, I think the club stand will allow non members if there's space for them, members get priority seats


----------



## Fordytt (Jan 19, 2011)

Well mines just a boggo standardo 2.0tfsi even down to the wheels so i wouldn't expect to be near the front  i'll just be happy at the back soaking up the atmosphere (and hopefully the sunshine!)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Fordytt said:


> I take it you dont have to be a fully paid up member to get on the club stand...do i just turn up on the day and get directed to it?
> 
> Also is it £10 per car on the door or per head?
> 
> Cheers


Hi, sorry but its strictly ttoc members only on the stand. You can of course still attend just not on the stand. As said it is £10 per car on the day.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fordytt (Jan 19, 2011)

Cool, thanks for that. Looks like i get a lie in  lol


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> Getting the car detailed Saturday ready for Sunday  no doubt the journey down will cake it in insects lol


If you've got far to travel stick some cling film to the front of the bonnet.
p.s don't stick any on your windscreen though. .hehe


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Templar said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Getting the car detailed Saturday ready for Sunday  no doubt the journey down will cake it in insects lol
> ...


The heat from the front of car will probably melt it lol I have some special Audi insect removal glove wipes for when I get there


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

malstt said:


> Fordytt said:
> 
> 
> > I take it you dont have to be a fully paid up member to get on the club stand...do i just turn up on the day and get directed to it?
> ...


Damn! That means I will have to get my fake TTOC badge out and sneak in


----------



## markcawley (Jun 29, 2013)

What is this STAND your all on about?
Does it mean free food and beer? Do you all stand around? Is it like the VIP area of a nightclub? Does it hold something up?
Can i see you all from the paupers lounge?

And more importantly will you all have to leave the STAND if you want your portrait shot with your car using my huge superduper camera? Or will you all invite me in to wander around taking pictures of you all having fun and drinking champagne? lol


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

markcawley said:


> What is this STAND your all on about?
> Does it mean free food and beer? Do you all stand around? Is it like the VIP area of a nightclub? Does it hold something up?
> Can i see you all from the paupers lounge?
> 
> And more importantly will you all have to leave the STAND if you want your portrait shot with your car using my huge superduper camera? Or will you all invite me in to wander around taking pictures of you all having fun and drinking champagne? lol


As i see it, Everybody's welcome to come to the the stand, its just that you have to be a member of the TTOC to park your car on the TTOC stand. I imagine that the other stands at aitp will be of the same requirements.


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

will be there to attend my first Audi owners club event, see you on the stand for 9ish - signed up for TTOC yesterday...


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

As above , each club has it's own area or stand. If you want to be on the club stand you have to be a member of the club. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Going by other years all TT's are parked together its just the members are placed towards the front and non member are parked at the back.can't see Cal doing it any different.main requirement is take a deckchair and chill.shame i can't make it this year just recovering from 2 kidney stone ops


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks like I won't be getting there until about 11.30  stuck in some corner under a tree with birds crapping all over the car no doubt lol


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Looking forward to this...first Audi meet, where I am actually off work to go... 8)


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Just going to clean the car, hope to be there for 10 o clock ish, see ya later


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

See you all soon. Just heading for breakfast.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Enjoy the day everyone  look forward to the pics later.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I picture some frantic car cleaning this morning after the rain last night. .mf cloths at the ready


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Mine was finished being detailed late yesterday, no rain overnight and looks fantastic this morning


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well after a 2.5 hr drive to the venue I walked around for an hour and left, didnt like it at all not what I thought it would be sorry. Ttoc stand looked well attended and as I drove around the back of it I was asked to park on it by someone didnt recognise him but I was off at that point but thanks.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah wasn't all that, I arrived just before 1 and left at 3, I didn't ask TTOC lot if I could park on their plot, thought it might be a bit cheekie so instead I parked alongside all the old Quattro's 

Highlight of the day was the Mk1 with the air suspension


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Got to agree unfortunately, found it a bit disappointing... But I didn't get there till 1:30pm and ended up leaving after an hour as my youngest son felt unwell and had to sat in the car, whilst the wife and I had a look around and she then got stung by a wasp... :? 
Thought I would post a pic with my private plate fitted...



and a random..


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> Mine was finished being detailed late yesterday, no rain overnight and looks fantastic this morning


I didn't notice a guy with carbon shades with his partner and the little doggy around the place. Surprised at how many TT's were dotted around the event on forum stands.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Templar said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was finished being detailed late yesterday, no rain overnight and looks fantastic this morning
> ...


I was parked next to the old Quattor's opposite the Richter tent as you come into the main area, how could you miss me I was the only TTRS Roadster there :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Patrizio72 said:
> ...


Dunno mate...just thought you were joining the TTOC stand for some reason


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I didn't find the TTOC stand until later when I ventured down to the far corner :lol: oh well at least there was a few of us flying the TT flag dotted about the park :wink: next time will get my membership and come join everyone


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Which was the winning stand this year..was it comrades of bag ?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Templar said:


> Which was the winning stand this year..was it comrades of bag ?


Probably, scantily clad girls in camouflage gear always wins


----------



## markcawley (Jun 29, 2013)

Im defo joining..... i want some of that football pitch cake next year lol


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I didn't visit the tent this year.. I'm very sorry, before I knew it we had to get off. Don't know where the time went.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just incase you didnt see me there, here are some pics of my lonesome TT [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Stunning mate, well worth getting it detailed. 
I didn't even find the TTOC stand in the short period of time I was there.. :?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks Matt, yes it was a bit hard to find the stand even when looking for the tall flags, once I spotted the yellow TT I knew it was there


----------



## Salom (Jul 15, 2013)

Really enjoyed the day, some stunning cars on display, my son managed to win the colouring completion and won a giant bear, thank you Audi.
When I arrived at the venue I was directed to the TTOC 'Stand' by a marshal.. I was puzzled later in the day by the disdainful 'down the nose' looks I was receiving from other TT owners on the 'Stand' Having read some of these posts I can see why, so I won't be joining the TTOC :? :x


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> Thanks Matt, yes it was a bit hard to find the stand even when looking for the tall flags, once I spotted the yellow TT I knew it was there


Good skills.... :wink:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

No pics of the dog Pat ??


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Templar said:


> No pics of the dog Pat ??


Haha, she spent most of the time digging a hole in the ground behind the car trying to get to something, luckily I didn't have to reverse or I would have got stuck lol. Will try and get a pic of her in the TT and put it up


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi All,

Firstly I would like to thank you all for attending this years show. I have taken the time to read through your comments and suggestions and thought i'd try and andress/answer some of the, in most cases, valid points.

AITP is not a big corporate machine or organization, it is me!....I run the show single handedly with a little help from a few friends (poor people who i put in bright orange crew shirts). I am the first to admit and stick my hand up if there is something that could of been done better and without your constructive comments and critisisms I wouldnt know of the problems.

I'll try and list the issues you guys have highlighted and hopefully give you a fair and reasonable explanation.

1) Food vans (or lack of)....I had arranged 4 seperate food vans to offer a variety (Jacket spuds / Hog roast van / Burger van and a Jamiacan Food van ) They were all arranged with the same caterer and I had an agreement with the caterer that I would not approach nobody else for food outlets. I am led to believe that a rival organization/show had told the caterer that AITP was only a small show so there was no point in her wasting her time/money taking 4 seperate vans, hence only one van. As Billing has various food outlets around the park, I hoped this would of sufficed.

2) Traders. I believe someone mentioned about a "dodgy clothes seller"...This trader often attends billing for car shows and sells sports gear as well as other garments. Being a family "water" park, I decided to take the chance and accept there application to be at the show. Hindsight? Was it the right choice? probably not, but I have learnt.

As far as the "other" traders that were there, I thought there was a fair selection, granted, I wanted more there but as someone else has mentioned, traders are reluctant to support new(ish) shows and events as it obviously cost them time and money to be there. I really believe that next year will be very different as AITP is firmly on the map now so traders will feel more confident in attending.

3) Nothing to do!...A few of you said you were bored!...This is a tough one to address, most car shows are in one of three or four type of places...An empty field, a race track or the grounds of a stately home. I choose a family park with things to do for all ages. I arrange face painters for the kids, I involve families with colouring competitions for the real young ones, encourage BBQ's and picnics and even base my best club award on "spirit" rather than amount or quality of cars! 
However, I am happy to listen to suggestions to improve the show but I have to bear in mind, what pleases some people will annoy others.

4) Signage....110% AGREE, The laminated signs were made last minute dot com, again hindsight and already on the list of things to do for next years show is proper clear signs, not only to the show field but also toilets etc.

I hope I have addressed all or at least most of your concerns about the show and hope you can see I do care and I do want to make things better.

Please feel free to comment or suggest anything to me, I cant promse an immediate response but I will answer you in the best way i can. You can also email me direct on [email protected].

Look forward to seeing some or all of you at AITP6 in 2014.

Regards
Calvin
Event Manager
Audis in the Park


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi cal ,wow, its gone quiet . hope that the ttoc members who complained put some input to next meet or help with what you do .
best Regards


----------

